# Mediamarkt-Notebook kaufen?

## manuels

Moin zusammen!

Mediamarkt bietet zur Zeit ein Notebook für 700 an.

Mir gefällt daran, dass es einen Dualcore und 1GB RAM hat.

Was haltet ihr von dem Dingen? Soll ich mir es kaufen?

Ich will nicht mehr als 700 ausgeben und da sind Dualcores und 1GB nur selten zu finden.

Ich check jetzt erstmal die Linux-Kompatibilität...

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## think4urs11

Naja...

ein Via Unichrome ist jetzt nichts was Begeisterungsstürme auslöst und welcher WLanchip verbaut ist sagt nichtmal Fujitsu.

Der Proz (T2300) kann z.B. kein Vanderpool und ist 'nur' ein Core Duo, kein Core 2 Duo

----------

## manuels

Naja, mit Visualisierung mach ich sowieso eigentlich nur selten was.

So riesig scheit der Unterschied zwischen Core Duo und Core 2 Duo nicht zu sein (etwa 10%).

Viel Grafikpower brauch ich auch nicht (nur ein bisschen Beryl). Dafür sollte das Dingen doch reichen, oder?

Die Informationen zu den verbauten Komponenten ist echt rar, also hab ich mal ne Mail an Siemens geschickt und gefragt, was da so drin ist.

Mal sehen was sie schreiben.

----------

## manuels

Wenn ich nochmal 30 drauf lege, könnte ich mir auch das hier leisten.

Dazu scheint es allerdings genau so wenig Informationen zur Linux-Kompatibilität zu geben.

----------

## ixo

Zu den technischen Datein schau 'mal hier.

Ich sitze hier gerade an einem Fujitsu Siemens Notebook (Livebook e Series, also die Profi Teile) mit T2400 CPU (1,83 GHz) und /proc/cpu sagt mir:

```
$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

```

vmx = Unterstützung von Virtualisierungstechnologie.

Da das Notebook schon über ein halbes Jahr alt ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es noch Chips gibt, die vmx nicht enthalten. Soweit ich weiß, unterstützen alle Core Duo Virtualiserung (ohne Gewähr, sieh auf den Intel Seiten nach, wenn es Dir wichtig ist).

Die Prozessoren sind langsamer als die Core 2 Duo (ich habe einen 6600er im Desktop). Verglichen mit meinem Atlon XP 2500+ ist ein Core beim Notebook aber deutlich schneller.

Als VLAN Chipsatz gibt's bei meinem Laptop eine 'Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection'. Das muss aber bei dem Teil nicht so sein.

Insgesamt finde ich das ein passables Angebot.

Gruß ixo.

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade, das Teil hat eine SATA Platte (haben das heute alle?). Das bringt idR. den größten Performancegewinn.

----------

## oscarwild

 *manuels wrote:*   

> So riesig scheit der Unterschied zwischen Core Duo und Core 2 Duo nicht zu sein (etwa 10%).

 

Diese Aussage kann man so nicht treffen! Der Unterschied zwischen einer Maschine mit einem Kern und einer mit zwei Kernen ist - na, wer hätts erraten? - schlicht und ergreifend der zusätzliche Kern   :Laughing: 

Ich LIEBE meinen Core 2 Duo - mit dem einen Kern encode ich ein Video, mit dem anderen Kern arbeite ich - bzw. kann gleichzeitig - wenns sein muss - sogar ein $KILLERSPIEL flüssig spielen.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Der Proz (T2300) kann z.B. kein Vanderpool

 

Bei einem Notebook wäre mir das relativ egal...

 *ixo wrote:*   

> EDIT: Ich sehe gerade, das Teil hat eine SATA Platte (haben das heute alle?). Das bringt idR. den größten Performancegewinn.

 

Hab ich was verpasst, oder seit wann ist insb. bei Notebook-Festplatten der Bus die Bremse?

Insgesamt habe ich mit Fujitsu-Siemens Notebooks keine gute Erfahrung gemacht. Ich habe bisher 3 Stück verschlissen, jedes davon war bereits während der Gewährleistungszeit mindestens einmal in Reparatur...

Bei den 700  musst Du rechnen, dass ca. 100 - 150 davon Lizenzkosten für OS-Ersatz mit Zubehör sind. Nutzt Du das OS nicht, eigentlich schade ums Geld. Und "saubillig" ist der Laden ohnehin in den wenigsten Fällen, auch und gerade bei "Sonderangeboten" - meistens kostet das ganze dann doch eher noch vielmehr als anderswo...

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> manuels hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> So riesig scheit der Unterschied zwischen Core Duo und Core 2 Duo nicht zu sein (etwa 10%).
> 
> Diese Aussage kann man so nicht treffen! Der Unterschied zwischen einer Maschine mit einem Kern und einer mit zwei Kernen ist - na, wer hätts erraten? - schlicht und ergreifend der zusätzliche Kern 

 

 :Question:  Core Duo und Core 2 Duo haben doch beide zwei Kerne, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> Bei den 700  musst Du rechnen, dass ca. 100 - 150 davon Lizenzkosten für OS-Ersatz mit Zubehör sind. Nutzt Du das OS nicht, eigentlich schade ums Geld.

 Jo, ich weiss (ist das echt _so_ viel Geld). Aber was soll man machen?

Einen Dual-Core mit 1GB ohne OS/mit kostenlosen OS hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

 *Quote:*   

> Und "saubillig" ist der Laden ohnehin in den wenigsten Fällen, auch und gerade bei "Sonderangeboten" - meistens kostet das ganze dann doch eher noch vielmehr als anderswo...

 

Hmm, hab ich jetzt auch bemerkt. Daher könnte ich mir ja auch vorstellen den AMD-Rechener zu kaufen:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/fsc_amilo_pa_1538_1024mb_ram_128mb_grafik_4_students

----------

## manuels

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Verglichen mit meinem Atlon XP 2500+ ist ein Core beim Notebook aber deutlich schneller.

 

Naja, vergleichst du hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen. Sind doch komplett andere Prozessoren...

----------

## oscarwild

 *manuels wrote:*   

>   Core Duo und Core 2 Duo haben doch beide zwei Kerne, oder?

 

Oh... mist, ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil! Das wäre der Unterschied zwischen Core 2 und Core 2 Duo gewesen...   :Embarassed: 

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Jo, ich weiss (ist das echt _so_ viel Geld). Aber was soll man machen?
> 
> Einen Dual-Core mit 1GB ohne OS/mit kostenlosen OS hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

 

Ist bei Notebooks noch immer ein Problem. Aber irgendwo hier gibts einen Thread mit ein paar Adressen, bei denen man sich vernünftige Notebook-Hardware zusammenstellen kann. Weiss nur nicht mehr, wo das war...

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Hmm, hab ich jetzt auch bemerkt. Daher könnte ich mir ja auch vorstellen den AMD-Rechener zu kaufen:
> 
> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/fsc_amilo_pa_1538_1024mb_ram_128mb_grafik_4_students_

 

Den würde ich fast vorziehen!

----------

## ixo

Natürlich vergleiche ich da Äpfel mit Birnen. Ich wollte nur andeuten, dass die Core Duo Prozessoren nicht schlecht sind - wenn auch klar langsamer als die Core 2 Duo.

Übrigens haben die Core Duo definitiv zwei Kerne.

Zur SATA Platte: SATA Platten sind deutlich schneller als IDE Platten, das macht sich u.a. beim Booten und beim 'emerge --sync' sehr deutlich bemerkbar.

----------

## oscarwild

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Zur SATA Platte: SATA Platten sind deutlich schneller als IDE Platten, das macht sich u.a. beim Booten und beim 'emerge --sync' sehr deutlich bemerkbar.

 

Nachdem das Innenleben der Platten bei PATA und SATA abgesehen vom Interface das gleiche ist, sehe ich nicht die geringste Chance dafür, dass die Platte mit seriellen ATA schneller sein soll. Gute Notebook-Platten schaffen 35-40 MB/s; Ultra-DMA-100 (UDMA 5) auf PATA ist mit 100 MB/s dafür mehr als ausreichend, zumindest wenn es um die Geschwindigkeit geht.

----------

## ixo

zu SATA Platten siehe:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA

und insbesondere:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_Command_Queuing

----------

## oscarwild

Na eben, Deine eigene Quelle sagt doch ganz klar:

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA wrote:*   

> In der Praxis ist es von der Geschwindigkeit her irrelevant, ob Festplatten mit IDE (P-ATA) oder SATA-Schnittstelle ausgerüstet sind, da es die Mechanik der Festplatten ist, die die Geschwindigkeit begrenzt, und nicht die Datenrate der Schnittstelle. Dies gilt ebenso für den Vergleich zwischen Festplatten mit SATA-150 und SATA-300-Anschluss. Wichtiger ist die Leistungsfähigkeit der Festplatte, die anhand der Zugriffszeit, Latenz (Drehzahl) und Datenrate festgestellt werden kann.

 

Und NCQ ist ein *nettes* Feature, das die Performance bei vielen gleichzeitigen Zugriffen *etwas* verbessert. Zaubern kann man durch intelligentes Queuing auch nicht, und wenn größere Datenmengen übertragen werden, hilft NCQ gar nichts! Ich hatte vor kurzem den direkten Vergleich bei Desktop-Platten - der Unterschied ist nicht spürbar (es sei denn, man vergisst die DMA für PATA einzuschalten).

Ich fürchte, wir werden hier aber zu OT - wäre evtl. einen getrennten Thread wert, dann das würde ich jetzt schon gern genauer wissen.

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## SvenFischer

boote eine Live-CD und mach lspci, dann weisst Du vor dem Kauf was drinn ist. Daruaf kann man sich dann auch wenigstens verlassen, denn was nützen schon die unverbindlichen Aussagen eines Supportmitarbeiters.

Natürlich kannst Du auch auf dem WindowsDesktop unter Hardware nachschauen...

----------

## b3cks

MediaMarkt und vorinstalliertes Vista-Home sagt eigentlich alles, oder? SCNR!

----------

## manuels

Jo, ich glaube, ich bestell mir den AMD-Rechner.

Dann werd ich mir das Teil genau angucken und, wenn es mir nicht gefällt, wieder zu zurückschicken.

Kann man doch machen, oder? Wie lange hat man dafür Zeit?

----------

## firefly

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> MediaMarkt und vorinstalliertes Vista-Home sagt eigentlich alles, oder? SCNR!

 

Und am besten noch die Home-Basic  :Wink:  die kann weniger als XP, soweit ich das weis  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Im MM-Flyer steht Home Basic

Wen es interessiert hier die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Versionen: http://www.winhelpline.info/forum/Bildhosting/3455b8491e0a11.jpg

wobei die Aussage zu Aero Glass (nicht mehr) stimmt, es geht anscheinend doch... http://www.netzwerktotal.de/vistaaeroglass.htm

Einerseits typisch Microsoft, andererseits wundert es mich das es soo einfach geht  :Wink: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Jo, ich glaube, ich bestell mir den AMD-Rechner.
> 
> Dann werd ich mir das Teil genau angucken und, wenn es mir nicht gefällt, wieder zu zurückschicken.
> 
> Kann man doch machen, oder? Wie lange hat man dafür Zeit?

 

Fällt unter das Fernabsatzgesetzt, soweit ich weiss 14 Tage, Rückporto bezahlt ab 40 EUR Warenwert der Händler.

Allerdings kann der Händler einen Wertverlust geltend machen, wenn durch das Ausprobieren irgendwelche Spuren hinterlassen wurden - z.B. auch durch das Aufreissen der Verpackung. Und natürlich soll es auch Händler geben, die dann einfach behaupten, man hätte etwas beschädigt.

Würde ich also ggf. vorher zumindest telefonisch absprechen.

----------

## manuels

Verdammt, es gibt ja auch so viele Moeglichkeiten...

Dieser Acer-Rechner (http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/notebooks4students/notebooks_837/acer_aspire_5103wlmi_win_xp_mce_4students)  hat keinen Extra-Grafik-RAM, aber ist 50 Euro billiger.

Was meint Ihr, lohnt es sich 50 Euro fuer Extra-Grafik-RAM zu zahlen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja, denn du willst damit angeben und Beryl laufen lassen  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Ohja!   :Cool: 

Nee, Beryl ist nicht zum Angeben, sondern nur fuer mich (auch wenn das mir wohl keiner glaubt).   :Very Happy: 

----------

## manuels

Nach den letzten Infos die ich gefunden habe, wird der WLAN-Chip von dem AMD-Dual Core, ein SIS163u, nur ueber Ndiswrapper unterstuetzt.

Das finde ich eigentlich recht schade, ich haette lieber eine nativ-unterstuetzte WLAN-Karte.

Hab ndiswrapper schon lange nicht mehr ausprobiert, ist das Dingen stabiler geworden oder sollte ich mir den Rechner doch nicht holen?

----------

## think4urs11

Also ich persönlich würde mir lieber ein Gerät mit z.B. Intelchips für Gfx/Audio/WLan holen, da kann man wenigstens sicher sagen das es funktioniert.

Und für Beryl sind die neuen auch schnell genug. Und preislich liegt z.B. Samsung auch nicht sooo weit von deinen Preisvorstellungen.

----------

## schachti

Allein zum Hersteller ist mein Fazit aus den letzten Berichten der c't: Egal ob Markengerät oder nicht, der Service ist eh überall gleich schlecht, da tut's auch ein Billig-Notebook (wobei Dell ja relativ gut weggekommen ist - andere "Markenhersteller" wie ASUS zum Beispiel haben beim Notebook-Service in den letzten Jahren ja böse enttäuscht).

----------

